# Has Anyone Hooked Up To Saorview?



## Lex Foutish

I have 2 Sky boxes. I'm thinking of getting rid of one of them and connecting up to Saorview. Has anyone else done this? How much did it cost and how is it working out?


----------



## tallpaul

Lex (not that I'm stalking you!!)

If and when you unsubscribe from Sky, your box will revert to free-to-air and you will be able to pick up BBC, ITV, C4 etc. free.

As for Saorview, if you have a newish TV with a built-in tuner, all you will need is an aerial. Otherwise, you will need a set-top box and an aerial and you will be good to go.

I have the first option (Sony TV with built in Freeview HD tuner) which although the UK spec, picks up Saorview without any problem and has done so since I got it last October.


----------



## SparkRite

Lex Foutish said:


> I have 2 Sky boxes. I'm thinking of getting rid of one of them and connecting up to Saorview. Has anyone else done this? How much did it cost and how is it working out?



Just in case you're thinking that you can use the remaining Sky box for Saorview, you can't.

Totally different system/s.


----------



## Leo

SparkRite said:


> Just in case you're thinking that you can use the remaining Sky box for Saorview, you can't.
> 
> Totally different system/s.


 
Exactly, Saorview is a terrestrial broadcast system, not a satellite service.

Saorview site has all the details.
Leo


----------



## Sandals

have one sky box linked up to four tv, two newish flat-screens on the wall, two small oldish portables.

Looking to cut sky but didnt want to rely on an aerial for the four channels and neighbours/family pictures hit and miss. .

My question is do I need to have a saorview box for each telly or is only box enough and link all TVs at the moment.  

Any help appreciated.


----------



## extopia

Well I would assume it's possible - all you have to do is split the output from the saorview box using whatever system you use at present.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Thanks for all the replies, guys.





tallpaul said:


> Lex (not that I'm stalking you!!)
> 
> *If and when you unsubscribe from Sky, your box will revert to free-to-air and you will be able to pick up BBC, ITV, C4 etc. free*.
> 
> As for Saorview, if you have a newish TV with a built-in tuner, all you will need is an aerial. Otherwise, you will need a set-top box and an aerial and you will be good to go.
> 
> I have the first option (Sony TV with built in Freeview HD tuner) which although the UK spec, picks up Saorview without any problem and has done so since I got it last October.


 


Will I still have to have a Sky card in this situation, TP?


----------



## gipimann

Sandals said:


> My question is do I need to have a saorview box for each telly or is only box enough and link all TVs at the moment.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


 
If you link all TVs to one saorview box, will you be able to watch different channels on the TVs at the same time?


----------



## pudds

gipimann said:


> If you link all TVs to one saorview box, will you be able to watch *different channels* on the TVs at the same time?


 

yes you can indeed but you need to be careful about what kind of splitter your using (if at all) and a distribution amp may be necessary.


----------



## Leo

pudds said:


> yes you can indeed but you need to be careful about what kind of splitter your using (if at all) and a distribution amp may be necessary.


 
Sorry, but that's wrong. These boxes are tuners, they can only tune into one channel at a time. If you feed multiple TVs from one box, they will all be limited to watching the channel selected on the Saorview box.
Leo


----------



## Sandals

All Tvs at the moment from SKY have to have same prog on, dont mind this at all. Going to check it out at the weekend in a shop and will update with any info i find out.


----------



## pudds

Leo said:


> Sorry, but that's wrong. These boxes are tuners, they can only tune into one channel at a time. If you feed multiple TVs from one box, they will all be limited to watching the channel selected on the Saorview box.
> Leo


 

Sorry your probably right as regards STB's.... what I tried to explain (badly) was that the aerial feed can be split to several tv's and different channels can be watched at same time.

Of course after that you need a tv with mpeg4 or Stb with mpeg4 decoder.


----------



## johnwilliams

how do i know if i have saorview digital channels and not just retuned in a second set of duplicate analogue channels, is there a saorview logo on digital channel, hate to think come april, screen goes blank because it was analogue channels i had all along tuned in


----------



## pudds

You have to go into your tv set up and do a scan under DTI as opposed to TV and then there should be a list of all the digital channels you picked up (about 7) did you do a scan?

The difference in clarity should be obvious anyway also are you getting *RTE News Now* for example,  that would be a good guide for you.


----------



## RMCF

I got mine tuned in a few weeks back.

To be honest, the quality is not as good as Sky in term sof picture, but its acceptable, plus the fact that I now get TV3 and 3E which I never got on Sky as I have a UK card.

Nice EPG too, although rarely use it.


----------



## tallpaul

Lex Foutish said:


> Thanks for all the replies, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will I still have to have a Sky card in this situation, TP?


 
Only seeing this now. Sorry. Having the card or not will be irrelevant. The Sky EPG will revert to the UK version once a subscription is cancelled.


----------



## gipimann

Aldi are offering a Saorview set top box on Thur next (2nd June) for €79.99 in case anyone's interested.


----------



## net64

I tuned in saorview channels on my son's tv last night.Brilliant reception! All he has is the small "one for all" aerial that sits beside the telly! Before this he couldn't get any channels at all without a mountain of interference.Reception is nearly better than  Sky. Have to say I am impressed! Unfortunately it won't work on our other tvs, even though they are only a few years old.Will have to get the box.

Net64


----------

